# Who's running JBA



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I know it has been discussed about whats better shortys or Long tubes but Im wondering what the people running JBA shortys think about them...I do plan on doing a cam and some head work so i know best overall i should get Long Tubes, but would i regret doing Shortys and saving the money for HPtuners?


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Longtubes will give you more power, but I think the cost to price difference, not to mention the difference in installation difficulty, might not be worth it for you.

I am totally satisfied with my JBA's. Not that I ever had any longtubes to compare them to, but I'm not missing what I never had


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yea, Im really on the fence about it..Ive read good things about JBA's and I like that they are SMOG approved, which i wouldnt be surprised if more states start doing inspections. But i know that ill be doing more than just bolt-ons eventually. well thanks for your input..Im hoping i hear more good things


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I am!!!!! I'm very happy with them.. Went with shorty's cause didn't want to 
worry about ground clearance plus loved the ease of putting them on myself, and 
don't plan adding a cam. Very nice product know the pic doesn't show much of them but
you can see the decal too. **** Luck, Les



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I think I'd run JBAs if I could find a used set for like $400 or less. Since saving up for the high end LTs is going to take forever :lol:


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

All depends on what you are looking to do and your goals are.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm running JBA Ti Ceramic coated headers for some years now with stock mids 2 1/4" beleave it or not. Putting down close to 500rwhp S/C'd. I'm running JBA's because I'm in a SMOG Nazi state. I have no complaints about them. If I could I'll be running catted LT's.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback, ill probably end up going JBA so i have a peace of mind being i dont know where ill be living in the next few years (military) and its more in my budget so i can get HPtuners and start learning that quicker.


----------

